# business licences



## marcel patenaude (Dec 21, 2012)

Can an Expat get a business licences in Thailand or does he have to put it in his wife's name?Where do find a good lawyer for business?Thanks Marcel


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Marcel, It would be helpful if you provide a little more detail. What exactly do you mean by "business license"? In particular what type and scale of business do you have in mind.

Where do you want the lawyer to be? Chiang Mai? How to get hold of a good lawyer in a particular town (offering various specialities) is a common query in most expat in Thailand forums (there is often a "pinned thread" for best doctor, best lawyer, best builder, etc). 

I would start with the larger forums (that have sub-forums for different regions) or one that is specific to the city/town you have in mind. For example, you could google on "chiang mai expat forum" and then look for threads on best lawyer. You will certainly find some recommendations (or warnings) that way.


----------



## marcel patenaude (Dec 21, 2012)

cnx_bruce said:


> Hi Marcel, It would be helpful if you provide a little more detail. What exactly do you mean by "business license"? In particular what type and scale of business do you have in mind.
> 
> Where do you want the lawyer to be? Chiang Mai? How to get hold of a good lawyer in a particular town (offering various specialities) is a common query in most expat in Thailand forums (there is often a "pinned thread" for best doctor, best lawyer, best builder, etc).
> 
> I would start with the larger forums (that have sub-forums for different regions) or one that is specific to the city/town you have in mind. For example, you could google on "chiang mai expat forum" and then look for threads on best lawyer. You will certainly find some recommendations (or warnings) that way.


for business licence it would be a bar and restaurant and it would be in Mae Sai thanks


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

OK, have a look here: Business Registration and another place is here: ? BOI : The Board of Investment of Thailand

For locality-specific regulations I would suggest visiting the local amphur/tessabaan (local government office) with a Thai speaker to help translate etc


----------

